# Super Glue for inserts?



## ross bow

*glue*

i use goat tuff and gorilla glue you must be fast with goat tuff because it dries QUICK


----------



## chambers7867

super glue get's brittle and breaks easy.. i wouldnt use it. i use any two part bonding agent (locktite) makes the one i use.


----------



## PASSTHROUGH

*Super Glue Gel*

I have been using LocTite Super Glue gel for many years and have never had an insert come out. I've tried to knock them out on a couple of occasions only to destroy the shaft or implement I was using to try and knock the insert out with. That's the only downside, the insert will not come out, period.

I just use a clean Q-tip and clean the dust out of the shaft. Put 3 drops inside at about 120 degree apart just inside the end, take the insert (with field point installed) put in the end of the shaft, twist and pop it on a hard surface to seat. Like Rossbow said, work quickly, it dries in a hurry. Super Glue gel is much cheaper also.

Passthrough


----------



## SonnyThomas

I've used super glue successfully over the years. I clean the inside of the shaft, run a bead of glue completely around end of insert and spin inserts to distribute the glue evenly as insert is put in. You have to be quick though.


----------



## GCOD

BUKCHASR said:


> Can you use Super Glue to install inserts or is it better to just use goat tuff?


super glue and goat tuff both work very well just remember to clean the inside of the shaft good:wink:


----------



## Artúr

BUKCHASR said:


> Can you use Super Glue to install inserts or is it better to just use goat tuff?


Super Glue works fine for inserts, but it will come loose with Time, Vibration and Dirt (oils, etc). Make dang sure you clean out the inside surface of your shafts before you glue in the inserts, or you will be losing those inserts sooner than you want to (of course, this goes for gluing any metal to anything at all - the metal has to be super-clean for the glue to stick good).

Being a "woodie", though, I don't use inserts -- but I do make sure my points are clean before gluing them to the shafts.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

*$.02*

Bohning Powerbond works great for inserts.
I have used superglue in the past and it worked ok.
A clean shaft is the key to helping any glue work.
I was given a gun barrel cleaning brush to use with my cordless drill and it cleans inside the shaft beautifully.


----------



## NJScotty8

*Powerbond!!!*

I second Powebond!!!

Nothing better IMO.

:darkbeer:


----------



## Deezlin

KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> Bohning Powerbond works great for inserts.
> I have used superglue in the past and it worked ok.
> A clean shaft is the key to helping any glue work.
> I was given a gun barrel cleaning brush to use with my cordless drill and it cleans inside the shaft beautifully.


I agree.


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl

I use goat tuff but I heard that super glue works too!


----------



## Ashland Viper

another vote for powerbond. no problems with it.


----------



## Target Tony

once you glue them in permanently, forget every removing them or adjusting them for broadheads.

i use low temp hotmelt. always works fine, never loose a point and its easy to move a insert a 1/4 rotation to get good broadhead flight. we did hunfreds of customers arrows inserts for years with low temp hot melt. never had any problems.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Phoenix34

I prefer hot melt over anything else. I've never had an insert pull out, and it doesn't get brittle like super glues will.


----------



## ILLbucknut

Target Tony said:


> once you glue them in permanently, forget every removing them or adjusting them for broadheads.
> 
> i use low temp hotmelt. always works fine, never loose a point and its easy to move a insert a 1/4 rotation to get good broadhead flight. we did hunfreds of customers arrows inserts for years with low temp hot melt. never had any problems.
> 
> Shoot Strong
> Tony


I 3rd the hot glue. 
Never had a problem with it since I started and all my friends use it too.


----------



## LFM

What about using AAE Epoxy for putting inserts into carbon arrows? I have used hot melt for aluminum arrows but I am starting to build my own carbons and looking for similar info on which would be the best adhesive to use for gluing in inserts. I understand making sure they are clean inside of the shaft. Being there is so many adhesives out there... It is tough to know and hate to use something and learn after the fact when the insert pulls out. So looking for the same info... Will continue to check this post out to see what others suggested.

LFM


----------



## Jerimywest

I used Super glue one day as I was in a hurry to shoot some 3D's with my buddies. Long story short, I donated six tips and insterts to the range. I didn't clean the arrows, so I'm sure that contributed. I use epoxy and always will now.


----------



## Takeum

Target Tony said:


> once you glue them in permanently, forget every removing them or adjusting them for broadheads.
> 
> i use low temp hotmelt. always works fine, never loose a point and its easy to move a insert a 1/4 rotation to get good broadhead flight. we did hunfreds of customers arrows inserts for years with low temp hot melt. never had any problems.
> 
> Shoot Strong
> Tony


 I disagree Tony,,, I heat the end of the fieldtip while still attached and the superglue melts just fine,, Just dont overdo it,,, and clean the inside of shaft before regluing,,,,


----------



## fasteddy

Bondini glue (cyanoacralate) works great and it is cheap at walmart.
Most of the pro shops around here use it also.


----------

